# No tail lights



## authentic (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm a little confused. I ran all new lights and wiring, but somehow the blinkers and brake lights work, but the tail lights don't. What would cause this? At first, I thought it could be a fuse, but that doesn't appear to be the case (it happens w/both of my vehicles). Help me.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Probably a ground problem. Make sure they are grounded.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 30, 2010)

Most of the time issues like that are ground issues. Have you tried checking the plug on the vehicle with a test light and making sure you have power coming out of the BROWN wire which is the running lights? If you have power at the plug and still no running lights at the tail light then I would check the grounds.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 30, 2010)

take a piece of ground wire , then ground each tail light to the frame with a self taping screw. You be ready to go!.


----------



## perchin (Jun 30, 2010)

TIS MOST ALWAYS A GROUND ISSUE..... Take and try what Froggy said, as it was solid advice.


----------



## dyurisich (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey there, had the same problem with my trailer. Kept popping the fuse on the truck. Check your fuse panel in tow vehicle for a seperate fuse for towing. I second the ground wire from each light to the trailer. Thats what I did and no more blown fuses. Good luck, they are a PITA.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 1, 2010)

I ran a ground wire to each light. I have done this to all my trailers and on my brothers 2 trailers.


----------



## authentic (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, I'll check the grounds again. I was pretty sure I fixed that issue. These lights ground with the bolt to the actual housing to the trailer. Do you suggest I attach a wire to that and use a self-tapper to attach the other end of the wire to the trailer?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 1, 2010)

hook a test light to a hot wire and ground it at each of your trailer light grounds (on the houseing bolts in your case). that'll let you know if youve got a good grnd or not

make sure your connector ground is good too


----------



## Froggy (Jul 1, 2010)

No , what you do is use one end of a seperate piece of ground wire on your tail light mounting screw, then run 4 or 5 inches directly in the frame somewhere, both sides.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 2, 2010)

authentic said:


> Well, I'll check the grounds again. I was pretty sure I fixed that issue. These lights ground with the bolt to the actual housing to the trailer. Do you suggest I attach a wire to that and use a self-tapper to attach the other end of the wire to the trailer?


I ran one wire from the connecter to one light then another wire to the next light then back to the connecter in a big loop.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 3, 2010)

Look at the white wire. Same on both sides, anywhere near the frame, that bolt just happened to be there.


----------

